# Poetry & Literature > English Poetry >  Love Is....

## *Fatima*

*Love is...  :blush: 
More beautiful than roses  :givefl; 
Much deeper than the seas 
Stronger than a hurricane   
But timid like a breeze

Real as in a picture 
But yet it can't be seen  :ye; 
More beautiful than anything  :blush: 
As vivid as a dream 

Precious as rare jewels  :up; 
A bond between two hearts   :hug1: 
A symphony of feelings  :wis; 
When time is spent apart 

Sharing common interests 
Working through all fears 
Looking at yourself 
As if two were in the mirror 

Finding common ground 
On issues not agreed 
Giving into arguments 
Tending all your needs 

Being there for always  :bg: 
Is all I want to do 
Holding you forever  :wink: 
Because our love is true  :up;*

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

:applaud; very sweet poem.. I love simple and sweet poems  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

awwww...very nice  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## waffa

nice sis fati keep sharing  :Big Grin:

----------


## Hina87

:Smile:  very sweet fatima sis

----------


## Fairy

Nice  :Smile:

----------


## srirambond007

oh good one

----------


## RAHEN

gr8 bahut achi tarha likhi gai hai

Thanks 4 sharing

----------


## pajoba

*i have known this poem*

i know this poem n there are many such poems together but i have forgotten the link to the website pls forward the link post the original link from where i can get all the poems...

thank you for sharing...

----------


## RAHEN

actually fatima isnot anymore regular member...else we could know to post here for you.

----------


## rojoloco47

Ahan nice one

----------


## william

*If I could have just one wish,
I would wish to wake up everyday
to the sound of your breath on my neck,
the warmth of your lips on my cheek,
the touch of your fingers on my skin,
and the feel of your heart beating with mine...
Knowing that I could never find that feeling
with anyone other than you.*


Term Papers

----------


## Hosana

its damn good

----------


## hpsangha

nice poetry

----------


## heman

nice post.thanks

----------


## dsjeya

love is an illusion
life is the solution

----------

